# Zebra Pleco L-046



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

why is the zebra pleco L-046 so expensive? Anybody know a good place to get some?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They've been banned from being exported as they are restricted to a small location in the wild and there was a lot of fishing pressure. So the only ones for sale are either ones that have been in tanks for a while, or are tank-bred. And that takes some skill, patience.... and a group of very expensive fish! Couple the lack of availability with an aboslutely stunning colouration and there you have it £100 + fish!  

I have seen some on Aquabid, but you'll need deep pockets.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Good grief! thanks for the info!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah they have been over collected from the small area they inhabit and are somewhat hard to breed. 

Personally I would not put them in a planted tank and would try to best provide for them in a species only tank. Prices for them have actually gone up quite a bit from when I got mine and the recent prices have been up to about $200 for 1" and if you find adults they much more then that.....find a breeding group and expect to pay thousands.


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

Here in Brazil their collect is banned. Many species of plecos are endangered. About two years ago was easy to get plecos at LFS for about US$ 10. Today you can find only Otos regullary.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

reizao said:


> Here in Brazil their collect is banned. Many species of plecos are endangered. About two years ago was easy to get plecos at LFS for about US$ 10. Today you can find only Otos regullary.


Wow, it's hard to get in Brazil too?? I'm surprised to hear that...too bad, they are nice fish. Even had a dream about them once...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

They are on the CITES list meaning they are banned for export; the only way you can get them is if you have a legitimate research permit. You'd be lucky to find a breeding group; most are tank-bred F1 fry.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I believe they are planning to dam the river they are found in (Rio Xingu?) that of which will make finding them in the wild nay impossible. A dam will kill the population.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Bummer  ... bet we'll never see these around at all in the near future unless hobbyists continue to breed them successfully and pass some fish around at more affordable prices. Reminds me of the last time I saw a blue eyed pleco...used to see them all the time, haven't seen them now in close to 8 years.
Heck, it's hard to even see a royal pleco nowadays.


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually I heard they were Red Listed and not CITES listed. If they were on the CITES list I would not be able to import them from another country for aquarium trade purposes. And Canada is a major enforcer of any species on that list. As for breeding colonies... I have seen them up for sale on www.aquabid.com occasionally. Just be careful there are people out there that will scam you with them. I have seen guys from certain Asian countries selling them for USD$500-$600 each and that is way overpriced. About 3 weeks ago there was a guy out of Germany selling a colony of 5 males and 11 females for USD$11,500.00. Both of these sellers are or were willing to ship internationally.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Isn't CITES saltwater only?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

CITES covers everything from whales to gorrilas, leopards, trees, fungi, flowers, and just about anything else that people think needs regulating. From their website:

_CITES (the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora) is an international agreement between governments. Its aim is to ensure that international trade in specimens of wild animals and plants does not threaten their survival._

_Widespread information nowadays about the endangered status of many prominent species, such as the tiger and elephants, might make the need for such a convention seem obvious. But at the time when the ideas for CITES were first formed, in the 1960s, international discussion of the regulation of wildlife trade for conservation purposes was something relatively new. With hindsight, the need for CITES is clear. Annually, international wildlife trade is estimated to be worth billions of dollars and to include hundreds of millions of plant and animal specimens. The trade is diverse, ranging from live animals and plants to a vast array of wildlife products derived from them, including food products, exotic leather goods, wooden musical instruments, timber, tourist curios and medicines. Levels of exploitation of some animal and plant species are high and the trade in them, together with other factors, such as habitat loss, is capable of heavily depleting their populations and even bringing some species close to extinction. Many wildlife species in trade are not endangered, but the existence of an agreement to ensure the sustainability of the trade is important in order to safeguard these resources for the future._

_Because the trade in wild animals and plants crosses borders between countries, the effort to regulate it requires international cooperation to safeguard certain species from over-exploitation. CITES was conceived in the spirit of such cooperation. Today, it accords varying degrees of protection to more than 30,000 species of animals and plants, whether they are traded as live specimens, fur coats or dried herbs._

_CITES was drafted as a result of a resolution adopted in 1963 at a meeting of members of IUCN (The World Conservation Union). The __text of the Convention__ was finally agreed at a meeting of representatives of 80 countries in Washington DC., United States of America, on 3 March 1973, , and on 1 July 1975 CITES entered in force. The original of the Convention was deposited with the Depositary Government in the __Chinese__, English, __French__, __Russian__ and __Spanish__ languages, each version being equally authentic._

_CITES is an international agreement to which States (countries) adhere voluntarily. States that have agreed to be bound by the Convention ('joined' CITES) are known as Parties. Although CITES is legally binding on the Parties - in other words they have to implement the Convention - it does not take the place of national laws. Rather it provides a framework to be respected by each Party, which has to adopt its own domestic legislation to ensure that CITES is implemented at the national level._
_For many years CITES has been among the conservation agreements with the largest membership, with now __172 Parties_


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

I just double checked and they are not CITES listed nor can I find them on the IUCN Red List... what gives?

http://iucn.org/themes/ssc/redlist.htm


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I have also heard that the L-46 Zebra Plecos are mostly nocturnal and rarley come out for a swim. They like to hide most of the time. Can anyone confirm this.

That is a great deal of money to spend on a fish you can not see to enjoy.


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

Any pleco is nocturnal. However they do venture out from their caves during lit times... at least mine do.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I have a few friends in my fish club who keep them. They hide and spawn in caves inside driftwood and or pleco caves. Beautiful fish, but yeah, you won't see it a whole lot.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine always hide unless they are ready to breed or squabble over territory. That's the only time you'll see them move out in the open.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

So those of you that do own this little fish. Is it worth all the money?


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

buying fish to me has never been a question of money.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine hide all the time as well and you can occasionally sneak a peak at them coming out to feed when the lights go out. 


Worth every dime!


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

I would also add that in purchasing and breeding these fish you are fulfilling a demand in the market. There are many people out that that are interested in keeping these fish. However you can only get them from breeders and hobbiests.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

so are these extremely hard to breed? or just extremely hard to get a hold of?


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Is that the Blue and black stiped pleco?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

They usually prefer faster moving water (think riverine fish) which is nice and clean. They also breed in cubby-holes within driftwood. So, I would imagine you can't really incubate and control a whole lot after the eggs are laid. My friend that breeds them usually waits to see some gaurding then ensures he is very careful with water changes. Sometimes he doesnt know they breed until he sees a tiny baby. They are pretty good at hiding in the wood. 

They would also need a species specific tank.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

jazzlvr123 said:


> so are these extremely hard to breed? or just extremely hard to get a hold of?


They are slow breeders, they spawn once every 30-40 days and have a batch of about 7-15 eggs depending on how gravid the female is and how experienced the male is. Furthermore, only the alpha male gets the breeding rights. After a successful spawn, you then have to wait a further 6-8 months before they reach a sell-able size. Definitely not a fish you can easily mass produce on a fish farm [although I've heard they did it in Taiwan using hormones, etc.].


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow I can now understand why these are so expensive thanks Raul-7


----------

